# Lasius flavus Queen and her First worker!



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my Queens from last fall, this is her a few days ago after a few months of having eggs. Looks like the colony will be expanding! The workers are a unique orange colour, and if killed [  ] They smell like citronella.

But very cute little ants.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The second worker Hatched from her cocoon today, Up to t two workers and still that pile of eggs. I am hoping the eggs hatch soon and they grow quick. ants go through periods of inactivity where it seems like they do nothing. Then out of no where eggs start hatching like crazy, the queen lays a ton more eggs and larvae grow very fast, the colony explodes and then slows down suddenly. It is quite interesting.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Kelly

Can you post pics of the full setup?

Looks soo cool.

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Kelly
> 
> Can you post pics of the full setup?
> 
> ...


Not a problem! And thanks I think they are awesome .
I have been looking for this species for well, a few years. I just hope they do well. Here is their tube setup.

The Queen is fully claustral meaning she doesn't hunt for food during the start of the colony. When she establishes a few workers using her fat reserves and drinking water from the earth they will supply her with food from then on.

Pic 1, the new hatched worker! and more eggs(the second worker away from the queen has eggs by her)


Second pic, The setup. Simple enough to start any claustral queen ant.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The colony is doing great! up to 4 workers now and about 5 pupae along with a pile of eggs and larvae. This will be a fun colony this summer. I am ordering a designed professional nest for them. maybe near the fall.


----------

